# Firefox et MacG



## bompi (10 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

depuis "quelque temps", j’ai remarqué que Firefox, sur OS X, ne gère
pas bien les pages de discussion de MacG.

Plus précisément, il semble bien que ce qui dérange est la présence
du champ d'édition libre. Les pages sans saisie ou avec de simples
champs texte ne posent pas de problème.

Mais dès qu'il y a un champ libre, complet (c-à-d avec les boutons
de changement de police, d'insertion d'image etc.) ou non, Firefox
se met à turbiner et prend un pourcentage de CPU déraisonnable,
sans même que le malheureux utilisateur fasse quoi que ce soit,
que l'onglet soit actif ou non.

Difficile de dire si cela vient d'un changement de version de Firefox
ou du passage aux nouveaux forums voire aux modifications opérées
récemment. Toujours est-il que, tant sur Yosemite que El Capitan,
je ne peux plus utiliser Firefox.

Sur Windows 7, pas de problème... :-D

Sur Linux (Mint 17 en l'espèce), le problème existe mais moins critique :
moins fortement et uniquement lorsque l'onglet avec la page de discussion
est actif.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2016)

Je n'utilise jamais Firefox donc aucune pollution. Je viens de l'installer et il y a un phénomène assez curieux, sur cette page et avec ton seul message, si je fais monter ou descendre la page, la charge processeur est de 51% maximum, avec Safari et en faisant la même chose, cela ne dépasse pas 10%.

Sans activité Firefox reste toujours avec 3,7% d'occupation processeur et Safari reste toujours à 0%.

Par contre, je ne constate pas ce que tu mentionnes avec le bloc vide du champ d'édition, pas d'affolement de Firefox.


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2016)

J’ai fait un petit test complémentaire : Firefox tout frais sans aucun paramètre ni extension ni rien d’exotique (pas de proxy non plus).
Si j’ouvre un fil de discussion dans un onglet, Firefox travaille un peu plus même lorsque cet onglet n’est pas l’onglet actif et, s’il devient actif, Firefox prend plus de 50 % de CPU. Ça sent le Javascript qui tue...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2016)

Confirme.

De plus, le chargement de la page ne semble jamais prendre fin. Firefox 44.0.1 sur OS X 10.10.5.


----------



## Grug (10 Février 2016)

Sous OsX Maverick, pas de soucis.
(Concernant la comparaison avec les autres navigateurs il faut, pour Chrome  ou Safari additionner les différents process.)
Firefox bouffe effectivement du processeur au repos, Chrome aussi.


----------



## giemater (14 Mars 2016)

D'accord, tu as raison. C'est vrai ca.


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2016)

*FireFox 5.0.1* sous *El Capitan X.11.4* : MacGe affiche des pages désespérément blanches, vides, vierges. Rien dessus, ce depuis la màj de El Capitan de 11.3 à 11.4 (ou est-ce celle de FireFox ? Ou celle de MacGe ?)…


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> *FireFox 5.0.1* sous *El Capitan X.11.4* : MacGe affiche des pages désespérément blanches, vides, vierges. Rien dessus, ce depuis la màj de El Capitan de 11.3 à 11.4 (ou est-ce celle de FireFox ? Ou celle de MacGe ?)…


Si tu as installé Adblock ou Adblock+, désinstalles les et installe uBlock. Les deux premiers génèrent ce genre de problème en ce moment.

Par contre, si tu n'as pas installé ce genre de bloqueur de PUBS, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as installé Adblock ou Adblock+, désinstalles les et installe uBlock. Les deux premiers génèrent ce genre de problème en ce moment.


C'était exactement ça.
Merci !


----------



## Anthony (25 Mars 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> C'était exactement ça.
> Merci !



Ou, je dis ça comme ça, pourquoi ne pas mettre MacG sur liste blanche ? http://www.macg.co/macgeneration/20...b-cest-grave-docteur-pour-macgeneration-91042


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2016)

Déjà fait mais ça n'résout pas les temps de chargements des pages !


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2016)

Il y a _vraiment_ beaucoup d'éléments tiers dans les pages et ça doit en partie expliquer la durée du chargement.

PS : Personnellement, le bébé qui doit me faire rire (ou le chat), je trouve que ça prend du temps de chargement...


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Ou, je dis ça comme ça, pourquoi ne pas mettre MacG sur liste blanche ? http://www.macg.co/macgeneration/20...b-cest-grave-docteur-pour-macgeneration-91042


Oilà qui est fait.


----------

